# rifle



## crazyroger1 (Nov 5, 2012)

none caught none spotted. broke a rod and lost some tackle. nice day good time. think i'll try right at the greenwood bridge then head to the m-55 bridge. used spawn sacks and then spinners.. with the messed up weather this year, i don't know what to try.


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

I suggest rapalas and cleos oranges and blues fish deep water let me know how you do

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

. Good Luck.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Broke a rod and lost some tackle and still had a good time. Love it.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

A bit too specific guys.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Rapalas


----------



## crazyroger1 (Nov 5, 2012)

fished my usual spot. going to hav e to do some driving around and find a spot near 55 bridge. did not loose anything or break anything. i realy like the rifle. i'll get some rapellas tomorrow. i have caught fish in the rifle with panther martins and people i know around the area swear by them. roger


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Seriously guys, no naming of specific streches.


----------

